# I see a rising star



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Watching the Farmers open in California I see a very good golfer coming Marc Lieshman don't know much about him but a strong putter on the green. I have to give him another look when plays again. :thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I see a double post I should ban you for spamming! lol it's always nice to be watching golf and get a surprise in a good unknown player.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I see a double post I should ban you for spamming! lol it's always nice to be watching golf and get a surprise in a good unknown player.


I didn't know if anything would post kept getting a responce that I was not connected to the internet. it appears from the golf channel that there is a potiential invasion of young Aussie golfers into the PGA. Should this happen you'll be like an Akidna(sp) stuck to a Yanks Ars.:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes there is a few up and coming and ones that have been around for a while it good to have an Aussie invasion when you think we have a population of about 21 million and how well we a represent is pretty good.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

There is one golfer that fades in an out of golf but not forgtten is Greg Norman. who elese should I mention from OZ that made a name in Aussie goLf history?:dunno:


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Still waiting for anyone, Aussie or Euro or whatever to compete consistently here in the US. Every year there is the new superstar wannabe on tour, and it seems that every year that new star implodes. That goes for Americans too... AK for one. Nobody seems to be campaigning too loudly for that top spot at the moment. :dunno:

I think that his place will still be open and waiting for him when Tiger comes back to golf.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I thought Lieshman had been around a little while, playing on the Nationwide Tour. The guy definitely isn't afraid to go low. I'd predict great success, but then I haven't picked a Kentucky Derby winner since Secretariat.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Fourputt said:


> Still waiting for anyone, Aussie or Euro or whatever to compete consistently here in the US. Every year there is the new superstar wannabe on tour, and it seems that every year that new star implodes. That goes for Americans too... AK for one. Nobody seems to be campaigning too loudly for that top spot at the moment. :dunno:
> 
> I think that his place will still be open and waiting for him when Tiger comes back to golf.No disagreement


I think the most consistant US player is Phil. I don't see him setting as many records. Ernie Els, is just an impression right now but I feel he is a strong threat. From the EU is that Irishman Padriag if the spelling is correct. and this is looking into a crystal ball with sun glasses.


----------

